# ispconfig und suphp



## undercover (8. Apr. 2008)

Hallo erstmal,
erstmal ein Lob dafür das es solche Community gibt wie diese
Ich hab gegoogelt sufu benutzt und bin kurz vorm zusammen brechen.
Deshalb seid ihr hier meine letzte Hoffnung.
Debian Etch 4.0 php5 
Alles installiert nach howto.
Hab nun auch suphp installiert.
alles ohne Fehlermeldung.
Nur leider zeigt er mir keine phpinfo.php an.
meine vhost schaut so aus:
<VirtualHost xx.xx.xx.xx:80>
SuexecUserGroup nobody web1
ServerName www.xxxxx.de:80
ServerAdmin webmaster@xxxxx.de
DocumentRoot /var/www/web1/web
ServerAlias xxxxx.de
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php5 index.php4 index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.jsp Default.htm default.htm
Alias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/web1/cgi-bin/
AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
AddHandler cgi-script .pl
ErrorLog /var/www/web1/log/error.log
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
<Directory /var/www/web1/web>
  suPHP_Engine on
  suPHP_UserGroup nobody web1
  AddHandler x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
  suPHP_AddHandler x-httpd-php
  SetEnv php_safe_mode On
</Directory>
Das versteh ich nicht wirklich.
Hoffe ich konnte das hier einigermassen erkären und hoffe auf eure Hilfe.

Gruß und Danke im voraus

undercover


----------



## planet_fox (9. Apr. 2008)

was zeigt er dir wenn du die phpinfo auslesen willst ?, poste mal deine suphp.conf


----------



## undercover (9. Apr. 2008)

*phpinfo*

Wenn ich die phpinfo.php aufgerufen habe zeigte er mir das:

<?php phpinfo(); 
php?>


Aber das hat sich schon erledigt , hab es hinbekommen.
Danke für die Antwort.

Ich komm auch bestimmt wieder mit den nächsten Problem^^
Ganz bestimmt sogar.


----------



## Feanwulf (10. Apr. 2008)

Wenn du es gelöst hast - warum schreibst du nicht wie? Wenn jemand mal das gleiche problem hat würde das demjenigen helfen


----------



## planet_fox (10. Apr. 2008)

> Wenn du es gelöst hast - warum schreibst du nicht wie? Wenn jemand mal das gleiche problem hat würde das demjenigen helfen


stimmt wer sinnvoll


----------



## undercover (10. Apr. 2008)

*ispconfig mit suphp*

Stimmt natürlich

Der Fehler lag wie schon vermutet von Planet_Fox in der suphp.conf

Im tutorial ist der code wie sie aussehen soll etwas unglücklich dargestellt.
Hab die suphp nochmal überarbeitet und schon ging es.
MfG
undercover


----------

